# Getting EWCM while on BC pill? TMI



## PaytonPlace (Feb 27, 2008)

I am on my 3rd cycle of being on a generic tri-phasic BC pill. Before I started this, I haven't taken hormonal birth control in over 3 years. I have been noticing that I have what is exactly like EWCM several different times throughout the month. And I've also noticed that at random times when I have a bowel movement, I will have what seems like super fertile, long stretchy EWCM. Like I will look down to wipe and there will be a long piece of EWCM. I know that is totally TMI but that's the only way to describe. I've never experienced this when on BC or off BC. I'm curious if others experience this???


----------

